# Roy's Ftp Site



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Roy

When uploading pictures to your FTP site, does some kind of image compression occur?

Simon


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't think so Si, mine seem exactly the same on Roy's site and on ntl's. Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Compression occurs.


----------

